# Using WT-3, strate results testing JBL 2204



## mitchyz250f (May 14, 2005)

I tested the JBL 2204 free air and got results similar to the specs, Fs was 39Hz. I put the speaker in a 1 cu ft box and the Fs dropped to 14Hz????

I tested it several times, same results. The only difference is the box and 4 ft of speaker wire.

I have tested a DIYMA12 free air, sealed box, and ported and got results that were predictable. So I think my test method is ok.


Help.

PS: What can I do to edit the title, should say strange, not strate.


----------

